
The Battery Will Kill Fossil Fuels – It's Only a Matter of Time - adventured
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-08/the-battery-will-kill-fossil-fuels-it-s-only-a-matter-of-time
======
geofftrojans
I think there is a jump in logic here. Batteries are used for power storage,
fossil fuels are used for power generation. Proliferation of batteries could
certainly consolidate the generation of power, but doesn't do much to change
how the power is being generated.

As long as fossil fuel based power plants are cheaper to build and operate, we
will not "kill fossil fuels".

